# My pneumatic problem



## YoungHaunter (Oct 5, 2013)

Before i begin, i know im going to get slammed for using a screen door clooser. I know that comercial cylinders are far safer and more effective. This is a continuation of an unfinished project last year when i had little knowledge compared to what i have now. Money is tight at the moment and really want to order a pneumatic cylinder but i dont think i can at the moment. Im working with what i have.
So, the problem is really the force and speed at which the rod in the closer comes out. I have provided a video. I am unsure of how make the psi higher or lower on the compressor ( regulator?) i am pretty sure since there is presure from the spring the air isnt powerful enough. With a prop using a screen door closer i wont go over 70 psi because i believe its a real safety hazard beyond that point, and even below it. 
Are there any thoughts? I might just quit this project if its not able to be done and make more props starting after halloween using commercial cylinders.
And the valve i have is a 2 way so even if i could order a cylinder i couldnt user a double acting


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Are you trying to make the rod come out faster? If that is the case I think the only way to do that would to shorten the spring,but that would require the door closer to be taken apart. My suggestion is to get a single acting cylinder, that way you woul'nt need a different solenoid and you will be using a much safer device.


----------



## YoungHaunter (Oct 5, 2013)

Yea thats what i want. I went to automation direct and saw some, a 3/4" bore 6 inch stroke. Ill see if i can order it. Im afraid it will do the same things the screen door closer does. Are there any other ways to make the screen door closer go faster?


----------



## scarybill (Oct 7, 2012)

one problem is that it might be to much for the cylinder to move at that pressure, if you give it more pressure does it work better?


----------



## YoungHaunter (Oct 5, 2013)

I an unsure of how to raise or control the psi on the compressor, call me stupid


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

With 40 to 50 psi, that should provide plenty of power without any load on the door cylinder. (I haven't used door cylinders, but am guessing it should be) I am wondering if the air flow is being restricted at the air valve. Some valves may have 1/8" or 1/4" NPT holes, but if you look in the hole, it may only have a small orifice inside.

You could test without the air valve and just plug the line into the air compressor hose and see how quick the cylinder acts.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

YoungHaunter said:


> I an unsure of how to raise or control the psi on the compressor.


In your video, your compressor has a red knob below the left hand PSI Indicator. Try spinning that left and/or right and see which dial changes psi. One Dial is "Tank" Pressure, and the other dial is "Line pressure" ( the amount of "regulated" pressure allowed out of the tank). You might have to "Pull" the Knob Out to turn (adjust) it. This (Pull out) feature allows a contractor to "Lock" the pressure to a setting he/she might be used to on a daily basis. Pushing the knob in just locks it so that it can't be accidentally turned in transit or otherwise.


----------



## YoungHaunter (Oct 5, 2013)

I did a few things
- the red knob does not chane the psi, i cant pull it out or push it in
- i got the psi up to 100 by refilling the tank a lil more and it went at the same speed
- the solenoid does have only a small orface to let air in


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## YoungHaunter (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks like it is probably in the lock position, ill tug on it real hard tomorrow, thank you!


----------



## YoungHaunter (Oct 5, 2013)

Update
Well i managed to get the knob to actually change the psi. I am wondering how to lock it at 60 psi. It doesnt push in, unless i need to do so very hard which i have not done, im borrowing a brother in laws compressor.
I did a test run with the slinger and the speed is actually perfect, i placed it in the right position and it flung the mechanism very well
I have to improvise with mounting the cylinder as i dont have the mounting kit
Expect a video this weekend!


----------

